# Would clomid help me?



## Mrs B (Jan 25, 2005)

Hello  , haven't posted on here since we were last ttc'ing 3 years ago.  Quick summary - conceived naturally after 6 months 3 years ago. I'm nearly 37 now. Been ttc'ing 14 months this time.  SA test show poor morphology, motility and low sperm count.   My tests show normal FSH & LH, although 3 years ago LH was raised. Saw fertility consultant 3 ays ago who has recommended ICSI.  We're planning to go for this after Christmas, but want to try 3 or 4 cycles more to see if we can do it on our own.  Am wondering if clomid might help me.

FC told me I could take clomid to help me conceive, but in my case because of hb's poor SA results he thought it wouldn't help. He also told me I would have to 'self fund' and would need monitoring from the hosp. as it can't be prescribed in my county. I asked what I would have to do if I decided to try and he said I'd have to phone up for some.

Although my LH & FSH levels came back okay, I'm not 100% convinced that I DO ov every month. Cycles are pretty regular and around 24 days av. BUT, little EWCM, and never had a strong OPK. We have decided only 3 more cycles before we go for IVF, so part of me things 'give me the drugs' as it's our last chance before we have start a route which, reading everyone's experiences on here, I wonder how I will cope tbh.

1. On this basis, should I try and access clomid?
2. Would it make any difference re: ovulation do we think i.e. is it JUST for women with long cycles?
3. What would 'monitoring' involve and how often would this be?
4. Anyone 'self funded' clomid - is it a lot more than prescription charge?

If I could get it from the doc I'd go tomorrow, as the hosp (QMC Nottm) is a nightmare to get to, park etc and it would mean taking time off etc when I wonder if it would even help?

Thanks, hoping you can help me decide.


----------



## cleg (Jun 27, 2006)

hi there  

you could try using the search tool at the top of the page as i am sure others have asked about the self funding + clomid   as for your ??'s on weather clomid will help i dont see if you have had the go ahead of your con why you can try, i was given clomid as a boost, i ov'ed naturally + we were prescribed 6 months of clomid + had no monitoring but this was NHS tbh didnt bother me been left to it but if you want to know whats going on which you would then i presume the prices of monitoring can vary so maybe get in touch with local clinic for prices on scans which are used to track follicle growth + CD21 bloods which measure progesterone indicating ovulation  

regarding would it make a difference to ovulation again you wont know till you try, clomid is a stimulant + helps you produce more follicles, in cases where women do not OV this can trigger ovulation so for those who do OV naturally its a boost to create more follicles + it can give them swimmers a little more to aim for  

xxx


----------



## diddle (May 27, 2007)

Hi,

I was really disapointed a year ago when I was sent away from our first fertility consultation with clomid as all my results had came back ok (although i now think I may have ov'd every other month.) My cycles were always regular, 33 days nearly all the time.  My husbands results however were terrible 4% morphology and very poor motility. Therefore I thought what chance have we got of clomid working? However it did! Second round, i think I was on 100mg. So it might be worth a go.

Just before my second round I read an Austrailian study regarding morphology and how having sex everyday helps, we did it 9 days on the trot (very unusual for us!) I also think this helped and the fact that my dh didn't know when I was taking the clomid or having the injection. The first month we felt really under pressure knowing we only had a certain time frame! Just a couple of other tips there if you do decide to go for it! I was also having acupunture and eating healthier than ever before.

Despite todays news regarding clomid and iui I do think clomid worked for us.
Good luck in whatever you decide to do.


----------



## PoDdy (Jun 27, 2008)

Hi,
I was prescibed clomid, as I ovulate 'Spontaneously & Sporadically ( I love that term!   ).  My cycles are 28 days to 39 days long, so not really that long, I don't have PCOS (LH&FSH ok).  I have found that since taking clomid I have had 3 follicles each month and ovulated perfectly.  So, in answer to your 4 questions
1) If i were you I would consider accessing clomid, but only if you feel it's right for you.  I personally still consider myself to be trying naturally with the aid of drugs.  The side affects can be difficult, most of us (and ur DP's) find the grumpiness is the worst  
2) It will improve target practise!
3) Monitoring involves tracking scanning (transvaginal scan) from around CD12 to watch for follicle growth.  Some clinics do a 'package' Scans and bloods.  Mine cost £350, which included as many scans as required, a HCG trigger shot to ensure I ovulated and progesterone blood test.  When I needed less scans they charged £100 per scan, £12 for the trigger shot and £35 for the blood test.
4)Not self funded clomid, but I understand that it is a cheap drug. It's the scans that cost.

If you want to check whether you are ovulating in the next couple of cycle leading to tx, you could start charting.

Hope this helps,
PoDdy


----------



## harmony802005 (Mar 8, 2006)

hi poddy hun just wondering how u go about being monitor urself if u r paying for it hun?


----------



## PoDdy (Jun 27, 2008)

Hi Harmony,
My NHS con also has a private clinic, so I just booked a set of scans with them.  All you do is find a private clinic and tell them you are on clomid and would like to have tracking scans.  Ask if they do a package with a minimum number of scans included and if you have fewer if you can pay per scan.

For example, if you start your scanning on CD10, but don't ovulate until CD 18, you could end up having 4 or 5 scans (cost me £350), but if you ovulate on CD14, you may only need 2 (cost me £200), so they should be flexible.

I don't know for certain, but I expect you will also have to pay for a consultation up front if you aren't already with the clinic/con.  My con was able to call up my NHS notes, so I skipped any formailities, much to the pleasure of my bank manager no doubt!

I can def. recommend it for a couple of cycles to know how many follies and when you are likely to ov.  I probably wont go for any more, but if I do, I will probably only have 1 scan, as my body was performing well over the last 3 cycles.  Also, it meant that the con could decide to give me the trigger shot, as we thought I was forming cysts instead of ov previously.

Good luck with whatever you decide to do.

PoDdy


----------



## PoDdy (Jun 27, 2008)

Hi,
Forgot to add that you should call the clinic on CD1 to get booked in for your scan.  Therefore, you should probably initiate talking to them before CD1.  Then if you get a BFP, you will have the joy of cancelling your appointment!  
PoDdy


----------



## Mrs B (Jan 25, 2005)

Sorry for the delay in replying - forgot I'd posted this!  Thankyou so much for all your help girls.  I decided to leave it a couple of months, and last week had my progesterone test at the docs.  I hadn't had this previously as periods were so erratic, but now they've calmed down a bit.  Thought it was worth doing this just to check that I am ovulating okay, as FSH/LH tests alone don't confirm this presumably.

Diddle that's really interesting that your results were okay, your hb's weren't yet your were given clomid!  I guess the doc thought it was a lot cheaper than IVF and a stop gap!  V.different advice from our consultant i.e. with my hb's results, clomid is a waste of time.  Funny that he didn't push for a progesterone test from me...

Anyway, will ring up tomorrow and if it shows a problem will go back to consultant and ask for clomid, presumably with no self funding.  If there isn't will have to re-discuss it with hb.  TBH the thought of the grouchiness puts me off as I can be grouchy at the best of times! 

Only 3 more cycles then going to be starting ICSI in Jan anyway, so will be on here much more regularly asking for help.

Mrs B.


----------

